# Do I dare re-open pandoras box?



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

Should I start playing Oblivion again? All tricked out with a mass of cool mods.. your thoughts people for and against letting myself be addicted to Oblivion again!


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Should I start playing Oblivion again? All tricked out with a mass of cool mods.. your thoughts people for and against letting myself be addicted to Oblivion again!



Lol... best game ever (next to half life 1) I don't see why not.  Last time I made a Monk dude called Rasputin that was all unarmed and had a paralysis spell.  So much fun punching ppl and watching them fall down. Damn... now I wanna play.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes. Start playing Oblivion again. Get addicted again. It's a great game.

Plus we will have to put up with less of your crap if you are playing Oblivion.
(just teasing Ket  )


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm opinionated. If I don't like something damn right I'll say something


----------



## Kreij (Jul 7, 2009)

I know that Ket. 
But you have to admit, Oblivion is a great game. Well worthy of a few hundred more hours.
Dang, now I'm considering it. As if I don't have enought to do already. Bast**d.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

lol. Join me.. we will be alone in the dark for a few thousand hours... together


----------



## Kreij (Jul 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> lol. Join me.. we will be alone in the dark for a few thousand hours... together



I'm feelin' the love !! LOL  Not sure that's a good thing.  

Do you have all of the DLCs and Expansions? The game is so huge I still have not done everything.
I liked the Knights of the Nine DLC. It was fun the first time through.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 7, 2009)

Play it! Oblivion is a sick game!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 7, 2009)

why not ket?
it's awesome, pity I dont play games anymore


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Should I start playing Oblivion again? All tricked out with a mass of cool mods.. your thoughts people for and against letting myself be addicted to Oblivion again!



ket if u ever finish the morrowind obliv mod i will rape you so good.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 7, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> ket if u ever finish the morrowind obliv mod i will *rape you so good*.



that's not very nice...
in fact OMGIGP!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 7, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> that's not very nice...
> in fact OMGIGP!



omgigp?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 7, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> omgigp?



oh my god I'm gonna puke


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 7, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> oh my god I'm gonna puke



oooooo i was like


o my god intigrated graphics port?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 7, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> oooooo i was like
> 
> 
> o my god intigrated graphics port?



LOL, Nerd!


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2009)

Go get drunk, do a lot of drugs and live Oblivion in reality.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 7, 2009)

erocker said:


> Go get drunk, do a lot of drugs and live Oblivion in reality.



Skooma!!!!!


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 7, 2009)

This forum would keep an army of psychologists employed for years.
No wonder it has such a high addiction rate.

And now you have me wanting to haul Oblivion out as well.

Now, where to find these mods . . .


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 7, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> This forum would keep an army of psychologists employed for years.
> No wonder it has such a high addiction rate.
> 
> And now you have me wanting to haul Oblivion out as well.
> ...



lol I know I think I wanna start playing oblivion again as well. I used to have it for my 360 but I sold my 360 a couple months ago. I might have to go pick up a wired xbox 36 controller so I can play it like before on my PC.


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Now, where to find these mods . . .



I'm right here, how can I help you? =P


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 7, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm right here, how can I help you? =P



lol that was pretty good.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 7, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm right here, how can I help you? =P



Riigghhtt. Someone's on their game it seems.
Ok, let me be more specific. I'm looking for the mods for Oblivion. The ones to modify the game.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

lol  ok guys lets all play Oblivion again! Who wants to start with listing / giving links to their fav and new mods? I have a lot but always looking to expand the world of Oblivion


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 7, 2009)

http://tesnexus.com/


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome theres a gore mod on that site


----------



## Asylum (Jul 7, 2009)

Funny you guys should say that.
I just reloaded mine a few days ago and started again.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

Oblivion FTW! Anyone know any good mod sites? googling isn't revealing many for oblivion anymore


----------



## human_error (Jul 7, 2009)

I just recently finished replaying oblivion heavily modded up and it was goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood. Highly reccomended, but some mods like the 2 texture pack mods can take a while to download (3gb in size for the pair if i remember right...)

and as for mod sites this has already been posted and has almost every oblivion mod listed http://tesnexus.com/


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

I have some awesome texture packs as well. As simple as it is I think probably the single best mod is the one that drastically increases the level of detail on terrain when your in the "outside world".

How do you DL mods off that site? I can't see any DL links.


----------



## Frick (Jul 7, 2009)

Naaaah, it's not worth it. It isn't that good.


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I have some awesome texture packs as well. As simple as it is I think probably the single best mod is the one that drastically increases the level of detail on terrain when your in the "outside world".
> 
> How do you DL mods off that site? I can't see any DL links.



try going here: http://tesnexus.com/downloads/categories.php

EDIT: oh by the way, Ketxxx, sigged!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 7, 2009)

Its one of the best games ever made. I got bored of it after about 400 hours though.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 7, 2009)

Let the quest begin -







[/IMG]


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 7, 2009)

i used to just jump in and try mods and make new characters like trying different combinations

i used to have a fire spell with a huge radius it was like 1 hit kill kinda backfired tho it killed everyone including random citizens


my favourite mod is one where an argorian follows you around and you eventually help him do a quest you can give him armour and stuff to use basically becomes a partner in crime!

also multiplayer oblivion mod is SICK!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

I know that Argonian mod, its called Ruined Tails tail, I have it. Its very cool indeed. Does anyone know how to reduce the MP cost of spells? There s a bunch of spells which are likely wicked cool but they take something like 100,000MP


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> try going here: http://tesnexus.com/downloads/categories.php
> 
> EDIT: oh by the way, Ketxxx, sigged!



Thanks 



DaedalusHelios said:


> Its one of the best games ever made. I got bored of it after about 400 hours though.



Join us.. we can wear black robes together and explore dungeons and caves.



LifeOnMars said:


> Let the quest begin -



That... is a damn beautiful picture. Your using the 4096*4096 LOD replacement too, aren't you?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes, please do.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 7, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> also multiplayer oblivion mod is SICK!



 Now that might be interesting, all I can come up with is there are 2 mods for doing this. What are the differences, and is it more like LAN or online? And how do mods work with those that add new areas or change terrain?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 7, 2009)

i just bought the goty edition off of steam $30


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone notice the real big downfall with Oblivion? Merging all the mods. Takes bloody ages.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 7, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Now that might be interesting, all I can come up with is there are 2 mods for doing this. What are the differences, and is it more like LAN or online? And how do mods work with those that add new areas or change terrain?



its like online LAN or WAN lol just one player i think and you need an ip address i think

i was going to try it on my second pc see if it was any good lol and i think i might just do that thanks


----------



## Baer (Jul 7, 2009)

Amazing, I just saw this thread and this is just what I did a few weeks ago.
I wanted to do a comparison of a game that I had on my QX9600 Vista rig with the same game on my newly build i7 OC to 3.8 GTX285 using WIn 7 rig so I chose Oblivion. 
With all settings maxed and a number of mods the performance on this test rig is amazing, and.... of course, I got hooked again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 7, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> its like online LAN or WAN lol just one player i think and you need an ip address i think
> 
> i was going to try it on my second pc see if it was any good lol and i think i might just do that thanks



Ah so you havent tried the mod, which one have you heard is best? I'm really tempted to install Oblivion on mine/gf's comps again and test out the MP.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

Yea I'll check the MP stuff too. I only heard of one MP mod, so links would be useful


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's one link

Download is here - Forums Seem to be here?

and here is the other, but this one seems development has stopped, not sure which would be more buggy as the first is in Beta stages.

The Other

I'm gonna install Oblivion again and give the 1st a shot, see how buggy it is, if it's bad give the 2nd a shot, if thats bad, maybe cry and move on, I think Obliv would be far more fun as MP, solo just doesn't excite me a ton.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 7, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think Obliv would be far more fun as MP, solo just doesn't excite me a ton.



That's because you don't yell at the NPCs while you are playing. Things like, "Get out of my way jerk!!", or "Hey baby, let's dance".

Okay, I may be going insane.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kreij said:


> That's because you don't yell at the NPCs while you are playing. Things like, "Get out of my way jerk!!", or "Hey baby, let's dance".
> 
> Okay, I may be going insane.



The big thing, as with Fallout is I can't stand Bethseda's choice of camera angles for conversations with NPC's. Dead on right in the face, yes they are detailed, but when I talk to someone I don't stand nose to nose with them. 

I really like how Bioware does it, I haven't playing MAss Effect, but in the KOTOR games, the angles are always a ways back, giving a full shot of the person you are talking to and your character, just a better feel. And sometimes the block/attack mechanics makes it feel like cheating. Also spell casting almost seems useless (but I could be wrong here as I didn't try it much).


----------



## Kreij (Jul 7, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The big thing, as with Fallout is I can't stand Bethseda's choice of camera angles for conversations with NPC's. Dead on right in the face, yes they are detailed, but when I talk to someone I don't stand nose to nose with them.



You don't like the closeness of dealing with a character on-screen in a computer game?
Okay, I'm not going insane. You are. 

Switch to 3rd person view. The reason they do that is to show off the graphics, which I must say is pretty impressive.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kreij said:


> You don't like the closeness of dealing with a character on-screen in a computer game?
> Okay, I'm not going insane. You are.
> 
> Switch to 3rd person view. The reason they do that is to show off the graphics, which I must say is pretty impressive.



The 3rd person in Oblivion is unbearable, can't stand the horrid animation for strafing slightly and walking forward, you just end up walking forward and hovering a bit sideways over the ground.

But I still don't think that fixes it, as when you talk with any NPC they talk to you face to face. I'm just saying I don't like starting at a box with someones head in it, as their head almost takes up the whole screen. When I talk to someone in person I don't stay fixated on their head, I look around a bit and stand back (like I said not nose to nose )

Anyways gameso n my comp with MP mod setup, and just finished installing on gf's comp, hopefully this will work. There is a public server up, but I'm going to try setting my own right now.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

I prefer 3rd over 1st person. You get to see way more eyecandy.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I would like to play in 3rd as thats the view I prefer, but that hovering strafe just kills me, unless some mod fixes that I just can't.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

Its not that bad. The absolutely horrible LOD textures for stuff in the distance is far worse. Thankfully there is a 4096*4096 mod that fixes that


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Its not that bad. The absolutely horrible LOD textures for stuff in the distance is far worse. Thankfully there is a 4096*4096 mod that fixes that



Any missing animations just kill me. I agree the blurry texture aat distance is annoying, but I just cant stand a missing animation, especially from a game of that caliber, and the fact that Bethseda didn't fix it, couldn't believe samething happens in Fallout 3 :/ Was the first thing I checked for, was very unhappy.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

Its not so bad, just imagine your playing it on console. Console games have missing animations like that all the bloody time 

On a seperate note, can anyone sucessfully integrate THIS mod into their oblivion game? I've tried but it seems to "break" the game. The emperor and his guards never come down to the dungeon


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> Go get drunk, do a lot of drugs and live Oblivion in reality.



That's the best idea, especially for someone named Ket.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jul 8, 2009)

pandoras box is warm and sticky inside


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have truly opened the box, and after a bit of tinkering, enjoy that shot! If you don't catch it, check the bottom right of the screen.


----------



## hat (Jul 9, 2009)

I wanna play oblivion online lol.. how?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2009)

The links I provided on the first page. I setup my own server, was easy to test if it works because I got 2 comps. So connected to my own server with my gf's comp and thats her default char I made to test with.

Theres a bit of lag between player movements, you won't see the other player jumping, or sheathing their weapons. But I expected worse. Day and night didn't seem to be sync'd between the comps though, which was really strange. But whats cool is if someone goes afk, their char almost becomes an NPC and will converse with random other people that walk by them.

I got some more tinkering to do, now gonna try the expansion packs, then going to work on seeing how mods work with this. Then finally maybe give the MP a shot. There is a public server, I didn't check how many are on there though. If I finally get this all figured out, maybe I'll just leave my server up and let anyone here connect, we'll see though. It's really simple to connect to, making the server was a bit of a pain though.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 9, 2009)

Sweet. I'm still fighting to sucessfully add a demon race  Its really cool but seems to break the game unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 9, 2009)

I was gonna get Oblivion back out until I discovered Fallout 3 and now Im hooked on that! I like the Oblivion like look of FO3. You can tell its a Bethesda game! Instead of swords and shields, we got guns lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well made some progress so far, all the DLC is now up and running and seems to be working great. I am now modding the crap out of the games (actually in the process of getting all the mods I want) then I'm going to see what I have that conflicts and maybe finally start playing some Co-op with the gf!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 9, 2009)

I still can't play Oblivion... stupid mods and their authors clear-as-mud instructions :shadedshu


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 9, 2009)

Do 1 mod at a time. Easier to troubleshoot.


----------



## Baer (Jul 9, 2009)

I added some mods, the basic landscape improvements yesterday and it broke my game, it would not finish loading. I had to remove them.
I am running Oblivion on Win 7 in Vista SP1 compatability mode.
I have also found that sometimes the game will not load when both of my monitors are enabled. It semms to happen more when there is nothing on the second monitor. When I disable the second monitor and restart the game it is fine.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 9, 2009)

I am doing 1 mod at a time. I know I'm missing something, but with the install instructions being garbage and the mod complex.. trial and error.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 9, 2009)

So, any mods to avoid then? My disc stands at the ready.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 9, 2009)

I haven't come across any mods you should avoid, their all pretty good. The problem is just with the mods that have crap install guides.


----------



## Baer (Jul 9, 2009)

I would not recommend against a mod just because I did not have success with it. I may have not installed it correctly or my set up may be the issue.
One thing I have done however is change some of the music, for example there are some music backgrounds from the old Ultima series I really like so I renamed some of the existing music to .old and renamed the new music to the standard for Oblivion. It works well.


----------



## zithe (Jul 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I have truly opened the box, and after a bit of tinkering, enjoy that shot! If you don't catch it, check the bottom right of the screen.
> 
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/1d3f605bf2d9974b86f397ff5b4a1154ec955f58.png



I just caught that you're running Oblivion on a 4870x2 with AF disabled lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2009)

zithe said:


> I just caught that you're running Oblivion on a 4870x2 with AF disabled lol.



I have barely set any settings, as I was worried a bit more about *multiplayer* Oblivion,, which I'm doubting you have played. Both those characters were the same save profiles on both comps and both had not leveled once. I havent sat down and played it at all yet as setting up the server and getting everything running right for MP is the bigger task.


----------



## newconroer (Jul 10, 2009)

No, because mount and blade is far better.

Unless of course you just want an easy mode RPG, then ya, run through Oblivion again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2009)

I never actually ran through Oblivion, so wouldn't be again, and thats what mods are for, Oblivion has a bagillion out there that make it more difficult, I'm looking at using a mix of 3 to make it harder.

Mount and Blade looks interesting, but even with Oblivion being 3 years old I would say the game looks quiet a bit better, not sure how old Mount and Blade is though. But Obliv can be made gorgeous, which is what I'm working on, along with my server before I fire up the game. I know I can play it maxed out, trust me I know my hardware, but if I get the MP working smooth, it's going to be funny watching friends with worse computers lag around.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 10, 2009)

Anyone having problems with performance or mods, this tweak guide http://www.tweakguides.com/Oblivion_1.html is excellent and aids the installation of certain mods. Also has a list of all the console commands.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 10, 2009)

use the oblivion mod manager and the unofficial patches that will make it easier to install mods


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG you reminded me of Oblivion!!

I'm still experimenting with The Sims 3, haven't yet finished the last 2 download packs of Fallout 3, am halfway through Assassins' Creed, just started Left 4 Dead, Cryostasis and Prototype....

Dang they're all awesome games (Oblivion being one of the best) and I wish that a day had 48 hours so that I can game as much as I need to game....


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 10, 2009)

take your time, dude. there's no need to rush.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes, and when you do post which mods you are using since I've been thinking about playing Oblivion again.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 11, 2009)

Ket, your making me just open Pandora's box for the first time.. I've all ways thought it wouldn't be a game for me, but then again, I love longgggg a$$ games.. Something that will take my time away.. Gotta go and get it now!

 to everyone in restarting the adventure!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 12, 2009)

You'll love Oblivion it rocks  I'll have to muster up the effort to put all the mods I use together and start playing. Just a mission for me... all the mods I use total up to something like 5GB.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, I just gotta get some time to go and get it.. Or, I could have steam download it while I'm at work and so forth...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> You'll love Oblivion it rocks  I'll have to muster up the effort to put all the mods I use together and start playing. Just a mission for me... all the mods I use total up to something like 5GB.



Yeah, I'm getting up there myself right now, got the FCOM pack and UL, and adding other things as I go, and following a decent addon ordering that is said to work, gonna try the big ones soon, then add little ones beyond that. So far addons folder sitting on my desktop is 5.24gb and theres quiet a few more addons I'm eyeing up. All these are in the goal of making an amazing MP server if I can get all those bugs worked out.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2009)

Bought off Steam and dl now...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 12, 2009)

Oblivion's a great game, try getting all the plugins/addons too. I've finished most of the quests now, right now I tried killing most of the people in the Imperial City, Anvil and all the inhabitants of Cloud Ruler Temple while I'm wearing the Gray Cowl of Nocturnal. 


I didn't save after that though, just wanted to see how fast I can go.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2009)

%85 done dling.. Almost can't wait!!! lol..


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2009)

Theres a lot of awesome mods on tesnexus, from what I've seen though they don't have quarls texture pack, borderless cryodill (essential as some mods build on the unused areas of the map beyond the invisible border) or the 4096*4096 LOD mod.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Theres a lot of awesome mods on tesnexus, from what I've seen though they don't have quarls texture pack, borderless cryodill (essential as some mods build on the unused areas of the map beyond the invisible border) or the 4096*4096 LOD mod.



http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=oblivionmods.list

Take a look there, thats where I? got Qarl's and the boarder mod, granted I guess you can just change a text file from a 0 to a 1 or 1 to a 0, can't remember which and it will drop the boarders.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 14, 2009)

True, but dragging and dropping a esp is so much easier


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2009)

I gotta get the mods now.. I've played about 4 hours of it and love the game so far. I even robbed a armor shop... Lol, I thought I hit it to talk to the owner and not just grab the item.. oops!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> True, but dragging and dropping a esp is so much easier



Just pickup that boarderless mod on the site I linked, it's one file you drop into the Data folder.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 14, 2009)

I know I have the mod already, just saying for others looking for said mods, tessource appears to not have them.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ah, gotcha, you should post up your mod list, curious to see what you got as it soundsl ike your list is as big as mine.


----------



## Baer (Jul 14, 2009)

I have been having problems getting Mods to run. Do you guys have a few must have Mods that are easy to install?
I have really gotten back into Oblivion, I was using it as a test game but started playing it and am now up to Lvl 14 and closing gates. I have the Knoghts of the 9 expansion but I have not installed it yet.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 14, 2009)

The single biggest essential mod for me is the LOD replacement. It pissed me off no end when I firsh played oblivion and had nasty low res splodgy distant textures.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 14, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> The single biggest essential mod for me is the LOD replacement. It pissed me off no end when I firsh played oblivion and had nasty low res splodgy distant textures.



Yep I second that, game looks far better with the mod. I also agree with the Kurgan about third person view animations.


----------



## Baer (Jul 14, 2009)

Is that the Landscape_LOD_Texture_Replacement-2182 file of about 21 Mb size?
If so I was unable to get it to work. Perhaps I did not install it correctly but my game would not start until I removed it.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 14, 2009)

Shit this made me wanna play the game again, ive played hundreds of hours and didnt play the MQ
Oblivion>Fallout3


----------



## douglatins (Jul 14, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> OMG you reminded me of Oblivion!!
> 
> I'm still experimenting with The Sims 3, haven't yet finished the last 2 download packs of Fallout 3, am halfway through Assassins' Creed, just started Left 4 Dead, Cryostasis and Prototype....
> 
> Dang they're all awesome games (Oblivion being one of the best) and I wish that a day had 48 hours so that I can game as much as I need to game....



same here


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 14, 2009)

Baer said:


> Is that the Landscape_LOD_Texture_Replacement-2182 file of about 21 Mb size?
> If so I was unable to get it to work. Perhaps I did not install it correctly but my game would not start until I removed it.



Its difficult finding some mods for oblivion now, try this link; http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2182 I don't think thats the 4096*4096 LOD replacement mod, but the 2048*2048 LOD replacement mod that was made for weaker cards. Still looks nice though, I used to use it.

On the subject of terrain mods, what do people think is the best (as in most realistic and nice looking) grass mod? I was never able to really find a decent one.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 15, 2009)

I usually go through they database (TESNEXUS) placing the most downloaded first then to infinity and beyond


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 15, 2009)

I tried that.. maybe I've gone blind looking at the monitor too long but it still didn't help with tracking down a good grass mod.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 15, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Oblivion>Fallout3



They feel like the same game to me, but I seem to enjoy Oblivion a bit more.



Ketxxx said:


> Its difficult finding some mods for oblivion now, try this link; http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2182 I don't think thats the 4096*4096 LOD replacement mod, but the 2048*2048 LOD replacement mod that was made for weaker cards. Still looks nice though, I used to use it.
> 
> On the subject of terrain mods, what do people think is the best (as in most realistic and nice looking) grass mod? I was never able to really find a decent one.



Not sure on a grass mod, are you looking for more grass, or just better looking grass? As far as other terrain goes, the UL pack looks to be amazing, I have it, but haven't started my game yet, also Silgrad Tower, Castle Almgard and Castle Seaview. Those mods add a ton of unique areas to the game that I can't wait to check out.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 15, 2009)

Better looking grass. I could apply a AA filter to the grass textures myself, but I'm just too lazy to mess around doing that


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Better looking grass. I could apply a AA filter to the grass textures myself, but I'm just too lazy to mess around doing that



I did that already. 

Some very useful mods I recommend would be the "Unofficial Patches" series for the game itself (Unofficial Oblivion Patch), Shivering Isles (Unofficial Shivering Isles Patch) and the other official mods (Unofficial Official Mods Patch). You'd have to update the game to 1.2.0416 first, then of course have the Shivering Isles expansion and the official mods.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm planning on playing through Oblivion modded for the first time. I was wondering what the better texture mods out there were so I figured that I would just bump this dinosaur thread. Suggestions for other mods would be great, too. Thanks.


----------

